# homemade incubator



## tigernielscremer (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi, I made an incubator out of a styrofoam box with thick walls. Inside I made a large hole on a wall and put a fan inside... I placed a bowl of water in one corner and connected a light to the lid, then, I put a thermometer inside it which automatically switches off power supply when it is too hot, and switches on when it's too cold. in the middle under the lamp, there is a plastic box filled with sand... in that box, i keep the eggs. Right now, i have 3 eggs in it (out of 16) for a test. The temperature stays at 38-39 degrees celcius on the first thermometer. The second one shows 37-38celcius, but the eggs themselves, range from 37.5 - 38.0 degrees celcius. Is there anything i'm doing wrong?


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

a few pictures might help.


----------

